# Dreamcast SD card cant be read...kinda?



## Metoroid0 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi guys!

I just moded my dreamcast, i made internal sd card reader mod, and downloaded dreamchell sd card files and burned dreamshell onto CD, it boots up, but before i can select SD card it shows me this:







What does this mean?
Can yoh help me run games of of my SD card please?


----------



## Alex4U (Nov 23, 2017)

Good tutorial.

Try using another, (don't use SDHC!) and try another type of 
format? (like FAT32 or NTFS?) I'd check the connections or the ribbons too.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 23, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Good tutorial.
> 
> Try using another, (don't use SDHC!) and try another type of
> format? (like FAT32 or NTFS?) I'd check the connections or the ribbons too.


Oh, i posted to the wrong sextion didnt i?
Oh well, im so tired, i worked on this the whole day i didnt saw what i was doing.

Anyway...
The dreamshell dont seems to show the sd and led turns off when i try. Im using regular kingston sd card 2gb. Can you tell me folder structure please, and alsi, do i need tk boot frim cd all the time?


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm gonna guess that's incorrect. ...Right?


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I'm gonna guess that's incorrect. ...Right?
> 
> View attachment 106730


Yes, thats strange, but it shows sonething at least. So can you help?


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I'm gonna guess that's incorrect. ...Right?
> 
> View attachment 106730


That counter is probably supposed to say bytes.


----------



## IC_ (Nov 23, 2017)

Good tutorial in the good sextion.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 23, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> That counter is probably supposed to say bytes.


Still, its 2GB card... any suggestion on question?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Extrasklep said:


> Good tutorial in the good sextion.


Never mind that. Can you help me or not?
Ill ask mods to move it to correct one...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alex4U said:


> Good tutorial.
> 
> Try using another, (don't use SDHC!) and try another type of
> format? (like FAT32 or NTFS?) I'd check the connections or the ribbons too.


None work, none formating option


----------



## TheZoc (Nov 23, 2017)

Check if the SD card was initialized as GPT. IF it was, re-initialize it as MBR


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 23, 2017)

TheZoc said:


> Check if the SD card was initialized as GPT. IF it was, re-initialize it as MBR


Can you explain what does that mean?
By the way, i checked everything regarding the hardvare..it seems ok...


----------



## TheZoc (Nov 24, 2017)

It's a way of storing data. A quick google search gave me this link: https://www.partition-tool.com/resource/GPT-disk-partition-manager/convert-gpt-disk-to-mbr-disk.htm

Hope it helps!


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 24, 2017)

TheZoc said:


> It's a way of storing data https://www.partition-tool.com/resource/GPT-disk-partition-manager/convert-gpt-disk-to-mbr-disk.htm
> 
> Hope it helps!


what i meant is what you meant by that? What do you want me EXACTLY to do?


----------



## TheZoc (Nov 24, 2017)

Hey! I don't want you to do anything! 

If you wanna do a test, since I see an error about MBR (Which stands for Master Boot Record), you can check if your SD card has a MBR style or a GPT style partitions.

To do that, you can use one of the many tools available to check and/or convert.

Please note, that you will probably lose all the data on the SD card when converting, so, make sure to back it up first


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 24, 2017)

TheZoc said:


> Hey! I don't want you to do anything!
> 
> If you wanna do a test, since I see an error about MBR (Which stands for Master Boot Record), you can check if your SD card has a MBR style or a GPT style partitions.
> 
> ...


No im just asking.
I see.. ok ill try that.


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 24, 2017)

You will need to reformat the SD's card table as MBR, as it might be GTP

*Note, if you select the wrong disk, you are very likely to follow the procedure on that wrong disk, and it will have undesirable effects(destroy all data on that disk)
And I am not held liable if you had bad luck

1) Backup the files you have on the SD card, if you find them necessary
1) Flash GParted in a USB stick, as mentioned in the link https://gparted.org/livecd.php
2) Put your SD card to your PC
3) Boot your USB drive with GParted
4) Locate your SD card in GParted(probably /dev/sdb or similar)
5) Select "Device"->"Create Partition Table"
6) Select "MBR" in the dialog
7) Apply your changes

Also, a FAT16 partition might be required for DreamShell to work(I am not sure), so create it and put all the files needed(those you had there before)


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 24, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> You will need to reformat the SD's card table as MBR, as it might be GTP
> 
> *Note, if you select the wrong disk, you are very likely to follow the procedure on that wrong disk, and it will have undesirable effects(destroy all data on that disk)
> And I am not held liable if you had bad luck
> ...


I must ask... Did you personally tried this, and do you have SD modded Dreamcast?

Also, why to i need USB stick?


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 24, 2017)

Metoroid0 said:


> I must ask... Did you personally tried this, and do you have SD modded Dreamcast?
> 
> Also, why to i need USB stick?



No, it is from my experience and knowledge with using GParted

USB stick is needed to boot GParted, if you don't have a Linux distro with it installed


----------



## Coto (Nov 24, 2017)

I did SD modded a dreamcast years ago. I added VGA,external A/V cables and 3'5 headphone jack support.

This was... 5 years ago.

I remember using a 2GB card, I used FAT (dunno if FAT32 or FAT16), and copied some files related to dreamshell, as I used Windows 7 that time, so it was FAT.

You use a boot CD to load the menu you already have, and the SD should be detected right away.


I think the SD wiring was required to be short cables, and bad solder could cause SD read issues. I think the card size detected in your screen is wrong, so you must re-check the soldering work.

I would check the wires and soldering in between SD and Dreamcast serial port.


edit: that or use older 2GB (micro sd + adapter) cards, to see if the card capacity is detected correctly.

Also you can try any dreamshell from 2012 as I guarantee it worked with SD mod. I think new dreamshell has some issues reading older cards (while 4GB+ cards reading fine).


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 24, 2017)

Coto said:


> I did SD modded a dreamcast years ago. I added VGA,external A/V cables and 3'5 headphone jack support.
> 
> This was... 5 years ago.
> 
> ...



Ok so...i de-soldered old wires from mother board, and soldered new ones, a bit thicker (older ones where from ATA flat cable) i used USB cable wires that goes inside of PC casing this time. I figured if it was good for usb, it would be good for Dreamcast.
Anyway, this time i made SURE that soldering is correct and that there are no wires touching each-other.
I also put hot glue on free part of motherboard to hold wires in place and the wires are long as needed...i got them under power suply, behind the GD-rom, and above modem, thats where my PCB stands.

Now i tried Kingston SD HC 16GB (FAT32) card, and i put files on it, and i booted latest dreamshell boot loader, and this time i saw correct size of 16GB but than screen froze i turn off than ON again and tried 2GB card to make sure, and same error again, as last time..than i returned 16GB card, and again, same error......

I will change wires that goes from sd reader PCB to Card slot (they use flat cable i didnt changed that...) but it was strange, for moment i thought thats it....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EthanAddict said:


> No, it is from my experience and knowledge with using GParted
> 
> USB stick is needed to boot GParted, if you don't have a Linux distro with it installed


Linux? Why do i need Linux? I dont by the way, i use Windows 7

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheZoc said:


> Check if the SD card was initialized as GPT. IF it was, re-initialize it as MBR


It apeares that my FAT32 sd card IS MBR...


----------



## Coto (Nov 24, 2017)

You are almost there!

Well how about before re-re-soldering you use a 2012 dreamshell iso (burn to CD), and use any 2GB card? (I can't recall if I used a 2GB or a 4GB SDHC) but I think other users had problems as well running latest dreamshell.

If you have an old bootloader that works, you could try old and new cards. If at least one of them works, then you know who to blame (latest dreamshell)


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 24, 2017)

Coto said:


> You are almost there!
> 
> Well how about before re-re-soldering you use a 2012 dreamshell iso (burn to CD), and use any 2GB card? (I can't recall if I used a 2GB or a 4GB SDHC) but I think other users had problems as well running latest dreamshell.
> 
> If you have an old bootloader that works, you could try old and new cards. If at least one of them works, then you know who to blame (latest dreamshell)


Well i already did it, and its pretty good, so let it be...soldering i mean...

Anyway, i dont have spade CD's, i tried dreamshell from 2015 and 2014...but tomorow (its 00:00h here now) ill buy a CD to burn onto...

Can you please tell me what exactly to burn (like link) adnd what exactly to put in my sd card, and what folder structure should be.
I kinda know, but since youre experienced, id feel better if youd just tell me please?

Unfortunaly i only have micro SD's and these regular ones for now. i do play on buying SanDissk 16 or8GB class4 card, since i heard those are the best for dreamshell...


----------



## Coto (Nov 24, 2017)

Metoroid0 said:


> Well i already did it, and its pretty good, so let it be...soldering i mean...
> 
> Anyway, i dont have spade CD's, i tried dreamshell from 2015 and 2014...but tomorow (its 00:00h here now) ill buy a CD to burn onto...
> 
> ...



This is exactly how I remember the mod:

https://multimedia.cx/eggs/dreamcast-sd-adapter-and-dreamshell/

(the delivery part is your SD adapter, you can skip it...)


Basically format to FAT16/32 the card, default sector size, copy the files as told in there. Burn the CD, then boot the CD. The minimal bootstrap is loaded from CD, but then depending on the CD image you have burn (the middle in that guide : DreamShell 4.0 RC 3 + Boot Loader), it will load the OS files from SD. 

If the dreamshell OS loads, then the SD mod is successful.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 25, 2017)

ok, i bought CD's tried RC1 from 2012 And its saying "no DS_CORE.BIN"but i clearly have it on SD. Also first time i tried i got it to read dreamshell from SD than i turned it off ad not its saying that...


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 26, 2017)

Metoroid0 said:


> Linux? Why do i need Linux? I dont by the way, i use Windows 7



Because the tool I mentioned works on Linux(and other UNIX variants). I never saw a port of GParted on Windows


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 26, 2017)

I got things to work but i got error when loading iso from sd root. I downloaded iso from isozone from sd iso section. Anyway, i have error when loading the game saying...

*DS_ERROR: Loading ISO from this device is not supported
DS$: _ *

WHAT DOES THIS MEANS? And abowe that, every line say OK... Etc...


----------



## Coto (Nov 26, 2017)

Metoroid0 said:


> I got things to work but i got error when loading iso from sd root. I downloaded iso from isozone from sd iso section. Anyway, i have error when loading the game saying...
> 
> *DS_ERROR: Loading ISO from this device is not supported
> DS$: _ *
> ...


It means the iso you tried to run is not compatible. If you used the older 2012 image iso support was very, very beta IIRC. I just used ISO loading to load homebrew stuff so I never cared.

Also I tried looking that DS_ERROR message in the latest source code, it is not there. But so far your SD mod is successful, congrats!


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 27, 2017)

Coto said:


> It means the iso you tried to run is not compatible. If you used the older 2012 image iso support was very, very beta IIRC. I just used ISO loading to load homebrew stuff so I never cared.
> 
> Also I tried looking that DS_ERROR message in the latest source code, it is not there. But so far your SD mod is successful, congrats!


NO, it IS compatible!
I replaced the wires with thicker ones. I used these...







I stripped them and replaced them on motherboard and SD reader, and now it works every time without any problems whatsoever.
Im using RC1 Dreamshell CDI disc. Not Boot loader disc, but Dreamshell... This one: http://www.dc-swat.ru/download/dc/ds/4.0/DreamShell_4.0.0_RC1_CDI_Image.7z

But i downloaded DreamShell 4.0 RC 1 + Boot Loader FOr DS files.
(ok, im writing these details so it is clear how i did it if anyone reads this and having problems. I didnt tried RC4, but it probably works also, since it was wires problem. Dont use thin wires, use normal USB wires)

As for SD formatting, I formated my kingston 16GB card, class 10, to FAT32.. i mean i didnt choose anything, i let it as default and i a did quick format, and it worked ok.
Also i used "SD Card Formatter" and just clicked format, and thats it.

Now all i need to do is to cut some holes and pack wires inside since i have VGA mod wires inside also, it would be tough and crowdy xD

Thanks for all the help!

If i had any other problems ill make sure to post here.

Oh and..thanks


----------



## diero15 (Mar 29, 2020)

It could help you with the problem of the mod you must glue the cables on the pins that are with the white circle and test the continuity of the order of the pins of the serial port

If you see there are 4 pins missing the GND (-) pin and the 3.3vc pin that you will find in the pins of the pins of the power supply of the dreamcast to these two you must place a 47uF 16v capacitor


----------

